# Festplatten Cache



## batghost29 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

hab da mal ne Frage zum Festplatten Cache. Was ist da besser bei ner Seagate Barracuda 3TB Platte, 64MB oder 128MB? 
Gibts da überhaupt nen spürbaren Unterschied? Außer dem Preis. 

Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## RealMadnex (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Cache-Größe ist nicht die einzige Eigenschaft einer Festplatte, die die Leistung beeinflussen kann. Man kann allein anhand der Cache-Größe nicht auf die Leistung der Platte schließen. Von daher kann mit diesen wenigen Angaben deine Frage nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## rabe08 (12. Oktober 2014)

Beim Cache ist wichtig, dass überhaupt einer da ist. Auf der anderen Seite kann Cache auch echt übel sein, Datei ist in den Cache geschrieben, noch nicht auf den Platten und der Strom fällt aus... Bei 64 oder 128 MB kann man sicherlich mit Benchmarks unterschiede feststellen, ich bezweifle aber, dass das in der Realität irgendwelche spürbaren Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## Jimini (12. Oktober 2014)

rabe08 schrieb:


> ich bezweifle aber, dass das in der Realität irgendwelche spürbaren Auswirkungen hat.


 Exakt - da wird die Wahl des Dateisystems wahrscheinlich größeren Einfluss auf die Performance haben. Zumal die Größe des Caches den Anwendungsbereich nochmal einschränkt - wenn ich eine Videodatei öffne oder ein Spiel starte, nützt mir der Cache wenig bis nichts.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. Oktober 2014)

Also bringt der Cache nur was wenn man nen Paar MP3s oder JPGs auf die HDD schreiben will?


----------



## RealMadnex (12. Oktober 2014)

Entscheidender über die Leistungsunterschiede der Platten ist nicht unbedingt die Cache-Größe, sondern die sonstigen Unterschiede. Wenn das Modell mit 64 MB Cache deutlich älter ist und eine geringere Datendichte hat, kann das Modell mit 128 MB Cache deutlich schneller sein. Ob man das in der Praxis wirklich merkt, sei dahingestellt.

Bezüglich Einfluss der Cache-Größe. In einem früheren HDD-Roundup von xbitlabs, in dem fast alle zur damaligen Zeit auf dem Markt befindlichen 160 GB Festplatten miteinander verglichen wurden, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Ergebnisse im FileCopy-Test von baugleichen Modellen, die sich nur anhand der Cachegröße voneinander unterscheiden (2 und 8 MB), zu vergleichen.

Zum einen habe ich dabei festgestellt, dass es diesebezüglich zwischen den Herstellern große Unterschiede gibt - das 8 MB Cache Modell von Hitachi hat gegenüber dem 2 MB Cache Modell am meisten profitiert (bis zu 100% Leistungssteigerung in einzelnen Disziplinen) und das entsprechende Modell von WD hat gegenüber dem baugleichen Modell mit 2 MB Cache so gut wie gar keine Leistungssteigerung gezeigt.


----------



## Jimini (12. Oktober 2014)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Also bringt der Cache nur was wenn man nen Paar MP3s oder JPGs auf die HDD schreiben will?


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der Cache dazu da, Daten zwischenzulagern, bevor sie auf die Platte geschrieben werden, so dass die Daten in größeren Häppchen geschrieben werden können.
Um es kurz zu machen: der Cache ist wohl so irrelevant, dass es mehr Sinn machen würde, zu einer SSD zu greifen, wenn man möglichst viel Durchsatz haben will.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. Oktober 2014)

Zur Zeit gibt es SSDs ja zu Spottpreisen - Speed for everyone


----------



## sav (12. Oktober 2014)

Beim Cache wird auch zwischen Lese- und Schreibcache unterschieden.

Ob man im alltäglichen Gebrauch überhaupt einen Unterschied merkt, bezweifele ich aber.

Ob man bereit ist ca. 100 Euro mehr dafür auszugeben muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## batghost29 (12. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Brauche eine große HDD als Massenspeicher für meine Musik/Filme/Video/Bilder Sammlung. 
Hab ne alte Western Digital mit 2TB, is fast voll. Eine so Große SSD (Mom.Max. größe glaube ich liegt bei 1TB)is mir noch viel zu Teuer. 
Hol mir Seagate Barracuda SATA III 3TB (ST3000DM001) interne SATA-Festplatte: Festplatte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
diese glaub ich.
Sollte wieder ne Zeit lang reichen.


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2014)

Da gäbs auch einen Kompromiss:
Seagate Desktop SSHD 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST4000DX001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die SSHD funktionieren wirklich gut.
Zwar nicht so gut wie eine reine SSD, aber spürbar schneller als eine normale HDD.


----------



## batghost29 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir das Teil Bestellt.


----------



## thehloiter (13. Oktober 2014)

Welches Teil?


----------



## Jimini (14. Oktober 2014)

thehloiter schrieb:


> Welches Teil?


=>


Abductee schrieb:


> Da gäbs auch einen Kompromiss:
> Seagate Desktop SSHD 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST4000DX001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Die SSHD funktionieren wirklich gut.
> Zwar nicht so gut wie eine reine SSD, aber spürbar schneller als eine normale HDD.





batghost29 schrieb:


> Hab mir das Teil Bestellt.



MfG Jimini


----------



## batghost29 (14. Oktober 2014)

Seagate Desktop SSHD 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST4000DX001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

